# Battery master wiring diagram



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Has anyone got or know how to wire a Battery Master (from Vanbitz) The one that charges the vehicle battery after the leisure battery is fully charged?
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.outdoorbits.com/Brochures/Battery_Master_Customer_instructions.pdf


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You don't need to run new cables, btw. If you have a traditional split-charge relay then you can fit the BM directly across it.

Dave


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave
All done and working tickety boo.
Dennis


----------



## Jaques (Jun 5, 2013)

*Missing lights and pump*

Hi
New to camping cars. I have an Elnagh Marlin Slim 2.
When the engine is running all lights and pumps work.
When the motor stops so does everything else.
Is there a relay or switch some where that I have not found.
Everything worked fine when I bought the van a month ago.
From a camp site in the south of France.
Any suggestions welcome.
Thank you
Jaques


----------

